# VIVARIUM :(



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey i'm looking for either somebody who could make me a 8ft by 4ft by 4ft viv for the cheapest cost possible! 
If there is nobody who could do it, could somebody tell me what wood is best to hold my bosc monitor securely and what other things i'd need to make it. I really do need a viv big enough for a full grown bosc as soon as possible. A list and estimated price for the full thing would really be useful. Thankyou!


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

i would think that if you wanted 8x4x4 then it'll have to be mdf if you are on a budget?!? contiboard doesn't get up to that size (i don't think, largest is 8x2) and real wood'll cost yer a fortune.

if its mdf, check out wickes, focus, b&q etc, its not too expensive, prob no more than 15/20 quid for your wood

maybe another 10/12 quid for the screws, blocks, sealant etc (if you don't already have 'em)

and about £15 tops for your glass (6mm min, with arundel edges)

anybody any better idea on it??

if you lived a bit closer, i'd have a go for ya, i just built a 4x2x2 viv, and it cost me about £25 (without lights etc)


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

well, is that glass strong enough to withhold a boscs tailwhip, cuz he likes to hit the glass  dont want im smashing it and hurting himself.


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

tbh, i wouldn't know about that...not a big bosc expert! having said that, double glazing glass won't set you back much more, and that def will 

ring a couple of glaziers and get some quotes, shouldn't be more than a tenner a sheet (opposed to about 6/7 max for 6mm stuff)


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Isnt MDF too porus.. it will soak up water and distort if not completely sealed.


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

t-bo said:


> Isnt MDF too porus.. it will soak up water and distort if not completely sealed.


yeah, would have to seal it with fablon or silicon sealant, which you can paint on the interior. not too sure, never used it, but it has been mentioned to me as a cheap alternative a couple of times.

never had to build a super-size viv, so 24" contiboard has always done me dandy


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i was thinknig to try get the kind of wood drawers and vivs and such are usually made out of. Whats this called and where would i get some. and how much does it cost around?


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

Just a thought, but, how about going to a charity shop and getting a wardrobe or long set of drawers that you can convert.
i did this once for an tall iggy viv, but by laying it on its side you should get a decent amount of room, will prob only be 6 foot or so long, but if you get a double i reckon there'll still be plenty of room.
just take the doors off, fit runners and buy the glass.
then just seal it and you're away.


----------



## Ganoderma (Mar 1, 2006)

not sure about EU, but in canada plywood is roughly the same price as MDF for 3/4". Ply wood is in every way a better product fo renclosures than particle boards or varying densities.

sealing will be a must.

you coule probably make your own with little more than a hand saw and aa drill (no glass). be ugly but effective. 

essencially you can use full sheets of plywood and have a nice corner brace along each join and it will be nice and sturdy. instal lights, vents and then jsut work on its convenience and looks.


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

Blazey said:


> i was thinknig to try get the kind of wood drawers and vivs and such are usually made out of. Whats this called and where would i get some. and how much does it cost around?


thats contiboard usually, and i don't think it'll go to the depth you want; as far as i know the largest contiboard available from b&q etc is 8'x24", and you want 8'x48". are you sure you want it as deep as that? 8'x2'x4' would be doable (thats WxDxH or HxDxW) but not sure if thats what you want. as someone said, have a look ont your local paper for maybe some draws or a wardrobe you could convert, but 4' deep is a hell of a size!!!!!!

http://www.repticzone.com/caresheets/210.html this guy suggests using plywood, so maybe thats your best option?!


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

yes i want my viv deep simply because boscs do like to dig and burrow deep in their substrate and they like to climb. I want him to everything he should be accustomed to in the wild as close as i can get. I'd like him to have a shelf and a small tree with a good depth of soil and sand. Also taming a bosc isn't the easiest thing to do and if he's happy in his viv he may feel happier being handled. 

Or he could refuse to enjoy coming out of the viv at all and bite me every time


----------



## Ganoderma (Mar 1, 2006)

try and get a nice sized tree hollow. every monitor i have owned loves tehm! they are teh natural, pretty version of the retes (sp?) stack thing.

plywood is still your best bet i think....and not that much $ considering.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i will have to take trip to my local hardware store and see what woods are the strongest and most reasonably priced. A tree hollow sounds fun  i'll have to see what i can find. The viv is the first thing on my list though. Turning a large wardrobe into a viv sounds like my best bet though as i'll save myself time and effot putting the viv togetehr as im not much of a craftslady


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

daft question, but does it have to be top opening or side? not sure if it will make a difference, but you got my mind ticking over on this one lol


----------



## [THR] sakura (May 26, 2006)

*viv for bosc*

im looking for a new project, as ive just finished a four stack for someone in mexborough. so i could do you a price if you want
:?:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

side openiong for definate. I wouldn't like to try getting out my bosc from overhead. Think he'd be scared and i'd get hurt


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

for glass, try phoning double glazing places and see what they're chucking out - may ley u have it cheap! for sealing mdf u can get a water based (low fumes) floor varnish from b&q, used it in all my built vivs and it works a treat!


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

thanx , im really lazy and would prefer someone to build it for me though :lol:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

what you cant beat the satisfaction of building your first viv.........ive done a couple now and have improved from the first time to the second.....plus its a hell of a lot cheaper and you can make improvements to it as your making it as well, rather than pestering someone whos making it...... :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

well, i would make it myself but im very lazy and im very worried i wouldnt make it strong enough. If my bosc ever escaped from his viv my mum wouldn't let me keep him anymore, especially if he went near my brother. if u like building them so much maybe u could build it :lol:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

and maybe you could pay for the pleasure that i would give you as well..................


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

lol.....lol thats all im going to say on that


----------



## Ganoderma (Mar 1, 2006)

probably already thought about it but if its side opening make sure you build the door up a couple feet so dirt doesnt come falling out. did that one once


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

lol yeh i want it fairly deep lol so i dont think i'd make that mistake. Lol. I bet u made a right mess.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Ganoderma said:


> probably already thought about it but if its side opening make sure you build the door up a couple feet so dirt doesnt come falling out. did that one once


i see you got it right with your van tho!


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

bloody hell blazey there are so many inuendos in that sentence of yours that its almost hilarious :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

what is an inuendo  :shock:


----------



## Sharlatan (Jun 11, 2006)

Im not sure but I think I saw an 8 foot long viv on ebay today..umm on monday


Sharlatan


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

yep its not suitable. Its only 2ft the other ways and it looks really flimsy when u see the picture with better lighting (dont know if its as dark on everyone elses pc). Don would be out of it in minutes lol.


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

eeji said:


> for glass, try phoning double glazing places and see what they're chucking out - may ley u have it cheap! for sealing mdf u can get a water based (low fumes) floor varnish from b&q, used it in all my built vivs and it works a treat!


why not just use pva glue? its totally non toxic and drys to a waterproof seal?


----------

